# How much sand?



## Sydmonster (Dec 20, 2014)

I am setting up my 100 gallon... again. I am new to using sand, and I have gotten conflicting advice regarding how much sand to use. The guy that originally helped me said I need 3- 50# bags, which gave it roughly 2 1/2 inches of depth. I have also read that anything over 1" is too much. Now that I am re-setting my tank up, I don't know if I should put it all back or scrap some of it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sydmonster (Dec 20, 2014)

Meant to add that I have an eel who likes to dig.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If your eel likes to dig you may want to go with just a little less than the original amount. This will give you enough sand to cover all the area even if he decides to move sand to one side or the other. You can always add more sand if you feel you need it. I suppose I should ask the dimensions of the tank as surface area has much to do with coverage\depth. What kind of eel are you housing?


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello:
I added 50 lbs of pool filter sand in a 29 gallon tank resulting in about 3 inches of sand depth. Haven’t had any trouble.
pop


----------

